# Pinarello



## Dale Alan (Oct 5, 2015)

I just picked this up,not much of a red fan but it is growing on me.I know nothing about these,time to research it. Seller thought mid 80s ? Campy except for the 105 brake levers.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 6, 2015)

a stunner - I think it has a mix of groups.  I believe the crankset is newer than the derailleur (and pedals).  And the bars are even newer.  Looks like a real sweet ride, though.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 6, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> a stunner - I think it has a mix of groups.  I believe the crankset is newer than the derailleur (and pedals).  And the bars are even newer.  Looks like a real sweet ride, though.




Thanks

I believe you are correct,it looks like a mix . I took the seller at his word when he told me it was all period correct and closely matched.Pics were not so good and my lack of experience with Campy and most things Italian do not help. I will get some pics up later,hoping to find out what is correct or not. Will probably pass it along and I want to be able to give full disclosure to the new owner.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 6, 2015)

I took some better pics. Please feel free to pick it apart.Any knowledge gained will help me inform a future owner .Some of my concerns are:  FD and RD match ? Crank and derailleurs are from different groups,which would be period correct ? Paint and decals OK,or have they been sprayed over ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 6, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 6, 2015)

Pinarellos had a problem with decals pealing off. Paint looks to be OG. Companys like Velocals can provide the correct ones.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 6, 2015)

yeah, there's about 20 years difference between the crankset and RD.  Not a problem for me, I have Frankengruppe on my 98 Moser frame, and have had as much as 5 decades of parts on it - it's a little narrower now, but I love it.  Even though your cockpit would work better on my bike, I like mine...  Not to offend, you have a great ride there.


----------



## how (Oct 7, 2015)

the bike is very sweet


----------

